# Murder Cats!



## Idontpersonally (Aug 28, 2013)

_*Article*_ 

How much do cats actually kill? [Infographic] - The Oatmeal


Does anyone have a murderer cat? 

I had one and I really didnt think anything of it because I figured he just liked to hunt because he was an outside cat anyway, not really house broken but he would use the litter box sometimes. So he started leaving dead/ dying rats and stuff at my door. A buddy told me it was just a peace offering. Then i see this facebook post and theyre saying it means they think you are a shitty hunter. The article describes a few other things, I still dont know exactly what it means. I feel like its a combo of all three tbh.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Aug 28, 2013)

My cat used to bring me dead mice and birds and wake me up to present them to me.

Now he brings me wounded animals, wakes me up and then murders them in front of me. Then he mews and prances around. Sometimes he eats the animal, but mostly he just leaves it for me.

I've read that they bring animals to humans because they think you're out hunting all day and this is their way of contributing to the pack, or whatever.


I like to think Mr Smokey does this because 





I am the kind of god that deserves animal sacrifice.


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 28, 2013)

K3V1N SHR3DZ said:


> My cat used to bring me dead mice and birds and wake me up to present them to me.
> 
> Now he brings me wounded animals, wakes me up and then murders them in front of me. Then he mews and prances around. Sometimes he eats the animal, but mostly he just leaves it for me.
> 
> ...



That cat is metal as shit


----------



## Murmel (Aug 28, 2013)

K3V1N SHR3DZ said:


> I am the kind of god that deserves animal sacrifice.



You turned my shitty evening around


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 28, 2013)

I saw this article a few weeks ago and laughed my ass off. So true. I have four cats who like to leave their "offerings" all over the place. Just two evenings ago, I came home to find the bottom half off a rabbit in our garage with the entrails spread out. The top half of the rabbit was nowhere to be found. Also, my calico cat brought a live snake into the house the other day. That didn't go over well with the rest of the household...


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 28, 2013)

Y'all have great cats. Ours would bring home rabbits as big as they were, but they didn't try to share.

Bitches.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 29, 2013)

For the most part mine was a complete asshole outside, but inside he was a perfect angel. One day I was like wtf does he do all day. So I spent a few hours just watching him run around destroying all the neighbors plants one by one. Just ....ing shit up. After a couple hours then he'd go on a killing spree and come home and beg for human food kind of like a dog. He hated cat food. He only liked dog food or human food. He always left his offerings perfectly in the middle of the doormat.


----------



## necronile (Aug 29, 2013)

The only thing my cats hunt is the food I put in their bowl.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> I saw this article a few weeks ago and laughed my ass off. So true. I have four cats who like to leave their "offerings" all over the place. Just two evenings ago, I came home to find the bottom half off a rabbit in our garage with the entrails spread out. The top half of the rabbit was nowhere to be found. Also, my calico cat brought a live snake into the house the other day. That didn't go over well with the rest of the household...




I still have a pet rat snake that my sister's cat brought in to her house last year. She called me freaking out about it, I drove the five minutes to her house, and brought the injured snake home with me.

As to my cat, she's quite good at catching house flies, but she practices catch and release. She doesn't get out enough to actually kill anything else though.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 30, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I still have a pet rat snake that my sister's cat brought in to her house last year. She called me freaking out about it, I drove the five minutes to her house, and brought the injured snake home with me.
> 
> As to my cat, she's quite good at catching house flies, but she practices catch and release. She doesn't get out enough to actually kill anything else though.



Good on you man. You're one of two people I've ever met that would've thought about the snake.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 30, 2013)

necronile said:


> The only thing my cats hunt is the food I put in their bowl.



Subdued weakness


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 30, 2013)

'I put maimed but still alive frogs in my dad's shoe'


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't much feel like getting into the outdoor cat debate on a guitar forum, so I'll just leave it at a nice healthy I don't agree with it in the slightest. That article/whatever you want to call it is correct, they do kill too damn much, and it's a bit of a shame that some folks think it's amusing.


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 30, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3707648 said:


> I don't much feel like getting into the outdoor cat debate on a guitar forum, so I'll just leave it at a nice healthy I don't agree with it in the slightest. That article/whatever you want to call it is correct, they do kill too damn much, and it's a bit of a shame that some folks think it's amusing.



Amusing or not, it's natural selection. It's cats doing what they instinctively do. I wouldn't say they "kill too damn much". They don't know what too much is. They do it because it's their predatory instincts to do so.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 30, 2013)

Could all that killing be linked to severe depression? We may never know.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 6, 2013)

Guess I'll just post some random ones...




























































http://www.newser.com/story/14731/nyc-fines-for-rat-hunting-cats.html


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 8, 2013)

Damn!! this thread rules!!
Because we live in a flat, all our cats do is hunt cockroaches and lizards..
No they don't share.. They tore'em to pieces!!


----------



## David Portelli (Sep 8, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> _*Article*_
> 
> How much do cats actually kill? [Infographic] - The Oatmeal
> 
> ...



LOL my cats do the same thing all the time. Rom lizards, to birds to mice you name it man.. From what I know its their way of dropping a present as a sign of love towards you so feel lucky 

/Dave


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 8, 2013)

The Oatmeal - How much do cats actually kill?

One of the best comics from the Oatmeal.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Sep 8, 2013)

My two cats do this all the time, as well as the cat before them. They are viscous little fuzz balls. Iv witnessed my cats eating the body of its pre, First he would gnaw the neck till the head was detached, then he would eat the body. Other times ill go out on the porch only to find rabbits feet or squirrel tails and the occasional animals head.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Sep 8, 2013)

this thread went from something interesting to CUTE CAT PICZ :3


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 10, 2013)

I was just talking to a buddy about that, she said her cat would leave her presents behind/under furniture and had no idea until the house started smelling like dead animals so they had to get rid of it. It was an outdoor/indoor.


They all looked like murder cat pics to me, you should post yours. Now _this_ is a cute cat pic.


----------



## potatohead (Sep 11, 2013)

If my cat hasn't killed at least 20 things (not including bugs) I would be surprised. I've chased more maimed mice around the house than I care to admit.


----------



## wat (Sep 11, 2013)

meow


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Sep 11, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> They all looked like murder cat pics to me... [/URL]



Maybe I think murder cats are cute...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 24, 2013)

Training to kill


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 25, 2013)

Outstanding


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Oct 3, 2013)

Cat Prepares to Feed on Its Prey - Cheezburger


----------



## vilk (Oct 4, 2013)

I wish I wasn't allergic to cats. I want to love them.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Murdstone (Oct 10, 2013)

I fear this one may strike soon. She's taken to putting her ass in my face when I try to use my laptop in bed and just sitting there until I move her. Must be some sort of dominance thing.


----------

